# Präsentation/OO Impress: In Schreibschrift was schreiben lassen



## mc_gulasch (9. März 2011)

Hossa!

Weiß jemand wie man in OpenOffice Impress einen Effekt erreicht, der aussieht als würden Buchstaben in Schreibschrift gerade geschrieben werden?

Thx!


----------

